# Should I get the GIANT Rincon Disc or TREK 3900 Disc?



## KaosKameleon (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi guys, I want to get into mountain biking and I need your help. This is my first bike, so I don't want to go all out, but I want something really good for light trails and city biking. I think I will go with either the GIANT Rincon Disc or the TREK 3900 Disc. Which one should I go for between the two? Which one has better components? You can also post other suggestions for bikes around that price range.

Thanks!

GIANT RINCON DISC - http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-CA/bikes/mountain/2581/32801/
TREK 3900 DISC - http://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/3_series/3900disc/

Someone recommended the TREK 4300 as well...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

after looking at the components it looks like the Ricon has a little better components but for this price i think everyone will tell you the most important thing is the fit. Ride them both and see which one feels better and get that one.


----------



## KaosKameleon (Jun 10, 2009)

Dragos said:


> after looking at the components it looks like the Ricon has a little better components but for this price i think everyone will tell you the most important thing is the fit. Ride them both and see which one feels better and get that one.


Thanks, I will do that. When I went there, they only had the Trek in stock, so I'll wait a few days and go back to test both. BTW, which components are better on the Giant? I'm asking because the bike is about $50-60 more, but I prefer the look of it too. The trek 4300 is about $30 more than the Rincon, but if it's way better, I'd buy it. I'm looking to do trails and city riding to go to work.


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

it looks pretty similar to me but again i'm not an expert. Looks like the 4300 has preload adjustment on the fork but other then that i don't see much of a difference. I don't think it is a "MUCH" better bike maybe slightly so again probably most important is which one you feel better on


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

KaosKameleon said:


> Thanks, I will do that. When I went there, they only had the Trek in stock, so I'll wait a few days and go back to test both. BTW, which components are better on the Giant? I'm asking because the bike is about $50-60 more, but I prefer the look of it too. The trek 4300 is about $30 more than the Rincon, but if it's way better, I'd buy it. I'm looking to do trails and city riding to go to work.


Derailleurs, crank, wheels, tires are better. The Rincon compares favorably to the 4300 disc.


----------



## KaosKameleon (Jun 10, 2009)

ok, so now its between the Rincon Disc and the 4300 Disc. In terms of components which one is better on paper?


----------



## KaosKameleon (Jun 10, 2009)

Trek 4300 Link - http://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/4_series/4300disc/

Trek 3900 Link - http://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/3_series/3900disc/

Giant Rincon Link - http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-ca/bikes/mountain/2581/32801/

So, for my needs which one would you guys pick? I'm getting the bike soon and I'm still torn...


----------



## KaosKameleon (Jun 10, 2009)

KaosKameleon said:


> Trek 4300 Link - http://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/4_series/4300disc/
> 
> Trek 3900 Link - http://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/3_series/3900disc/
> 
> ...


I will test them all out before buying, but I would like to know which one would suite my needs best by specs.


----------



## Bloodember (Apr 29, 2009)

It looks like the Rincon and 4300 are spec'd pretty close together, except that the Rincon is lower in price, in most cases. It just a matter of preference now, and how you like the ride of each one. Both have lifetime frame warranties and great customer service as well.

I had the same dilemma as you but I also had the Giant Yukon as a choice as well. In the end it mainly came down to how close the Bike shop was to me. I loved the Trek and heard great reviews, I also loved the Yukon and Rincon, both were great bikes. My local bike shop carried Giant and one 30 miles away carried Trek. I decided to go with the Yukon because I liked the bike shop and how helpful they were, and the Yukon was awesome. I love the bike and ride it every day, unless it's raining.


----------



## KaosKameleon (Jun 10, 2009)

Bloodember said:


> It looks like the Rincon and 4300 are spec'd pretty close together, except that the Rincon is lower in price, in most cases. It just a matter of preference now, and how you like the ride of each one. Both have lifetime frame warranties and great customer service as well.
> 
> I had the same dilemma as you but I also had the Giant Yukon as a choice as well. In the end it mainly came down to how close the Bike shop was to me. I loved the Trek and heard great reviews, I also loved the Yukon and Rincon, both were great bikes. My local bike shop carried Giant and one 30 miles away carried Trek. I decided to go with the Yukon because I liked the bike shop and how helpful they were, and the Yukon was awesome. I love the bike and ride it every day, unless it's raining.


Thanks Bloodember, the Yukon is also one I was looking at too. Is it a lot better than the Rincon and 4300? Also, how good are the disc breaks on these? Should I just get the V-brake version?


----------



## Bloodember (Apr 29, 2009)

The Yukon is a step up from the Rincon and it's spec'd close to the 4300. Is it a better bike? Don't know, that's up to you to decide, I like it better but you may have a different opinion after checking them out. I have disc brakes on mine and I love them.


----------



## KaosKameleon (Jun 10, 2009)

Bloodember said:


> The Yukon is a step up from the Rincon and it's spec'd close to the 4300. Is it a better bike? Don't know, that's up to you to decide, I like it better but you may have a different opinion after checking them out. I have disc brakes on mine and I love them.


Ok, I thought the Rencon Disc was spec'd close to the 4300. Does that mean the 4300 is "Better" than the Rencon or that there is very little difference between it and the Yukon?


----------



## Bloodember (Apr 29, 2009)

There are a few differences in the Yukon and the Rincon. First is the fork, the Rincon has an SR XCM fork and the Yukon has the Rockshox Dart 1. The rest of the components for the Rincon are:
shifters	Shimano EF50
front derailleur	Shimano M310
rear derailleur	Shimano Alivio
brakes	Tektro I.O. Disc
brake levers	Shimano EF-50
cassette	SRAM PG820, 11/32, 8-speed
chain	KMC Z72
cranks	SR XCT, 22/32/42
bb	SR Cartridge
rims	Alloy, Double Wall
hubs	Formula 32H Disc
spokes	Stainless steel
tires	Kenda Nevegal (silver/black) /K-Rad 26 x 2.1(black)
handlebar	Alloy, 31.8mm High Rise
stem	Alloy
seatpost	Alloy 350x30.9mm
saddle	Giant Unity SpeedGroove Plus MTB (Anthracite/Black) & Giant DJ (Olive/Black)
pedals	Alloy Platform

For the Yukon they are:
shifters	Shimano Alivio Rapidfire
front derailleur	Shimano Altus
rear derailleur	Shimano Deore
brakes	Hayes MX-4 Disc
brake levers	Tektro Alloy, 2-Finger
cassette	SRAM PG820 11-32, 8-speed
chain	KMC Z72
cranks	TruVative ISO Flow 3.0, 22/32/42
bb	TruVativ Powerspline
rims	WTB Dual Duty, Double Wall
hubs	Formula 32H Disc
spokes	Stainless steel
tires	Kenda Nevegal 26 x 2.1
handlebar	Alloy 31.8mm, High Rise
stem	Alloy
seatpost	Alloy 350x30.9mm
saddle	Unity Speed Groove MTB
pedals	Alloy Platform

The front derailer on the Yukon is now the Altus series, they say it is a Acera, but they changed it due to some shifting problems people were having.

Here are the Trek 4300 specs:
front fork RST Gila T8 w/preload, 100mm
Wheels
Wheels Shimano M65 disc hubs; Bontrager Ranger rims w/eyelets
Tires Bontrager Jones ACX, 26x2.1"; 27 tpi
Drivetrain
Shifters Shimano EF50, 8 speed
Front Derailleur Shimano C050
Rear Derailleur Shimano Alivio
Crank SR Suntour XCC-T102 42/34/24
Cassette SRAM PG830 11-32, 8 speed
Pedals Alloy ATB
Components
Saddle Bontrager Race Lux Basic
Seat Post Bontrager SSR, 20mm offset
Handlebars Bontrager SSR, 25mm rise
Stem Bontrager SSR, 10 degree
Headset VP-A76C-TK, 1 1/8" semi-cartridge, sealed
Brakeset Shimano M415, mechanical disc w/Shimano EF50 levers

As you can see the 4300 is closer to the Rincon, just more expensive. The 4300 and the Rincon share alot of features, like the crankset and the brake/shifter assembly it is all one part, where the Yukon they are different parts. The most important factor is that you enjoy riding it, and that it fits you.


----------



## KaosKameleon (Jun 10, 2009)

Bloodember said:


> There are a few differences in the Yukon and the Rincon. First is the fork, the Rincon has an SR XCM fork and the Yukon has the Rockshox Dart 1. The rest of the components for the Rincon are:
> shifters	Shimano EF50
> front derailleur	Shimano M310
> rear derailleur	Shimano Alivio
> ...


Thanks again Bloodember! I see the difference now. I think I'll get the Yukon if it's not too much more than the Rincon.


----------



## KaosKameleon (Jun 10, 2009)

Between the 4300 and the Rincon, which one would you personally get? Are they both easily upgradable?


----------



## Bloodember (Apr 29, 2009)

KaosKameleon said:


> Between the 4300 and the Rincon, which one would you personally get? Are they both easily upgradable?


Personally I'd get the Rincon, I liked it better and it was $490.00 compared to $650 for the 4300. I got the Yukon for $600. Upgradable? I don't see why they can't be.


----------



## intensity112 (Jun 8, 2009)

I just recently went through the EXACT same dilemma as you, between the Trek 4300 and a Giant Rincon. I ended up going with the Rincon, both the 4300 and Rincon felt fairly close in how they felt riding, and roughly the same components, but the Rincon had a much nicer price point. I went with the Rincon.


----------



## KaosKameleon (Jun 10, 2009)

Should I get the one with the V-Brakes or the Disc Brake version? Hayes MX4 mechanical disc brakes are the disc brakes on the bike....


----------



## Bloodember (Apr 29, 2009)

I got the disk brakes and they work great. It's up to you if you want to spend the extra cash.


----------



## The Rookie (Jun 16, 2009)

I have to say the Rincon is a much better bike, but then that is what I have......see avatar with it in commuter mode.

To be fair, not much in it, and mine is about as close to a stock Rincon as a hot dog is.

If your cycling in the wet, discs are a massive improvement over V's, in the dry good V's are a bit better than mechanical discs.

Simon


----------

